# ventajas y desventajas de la electricidad estatica



## jorgeeliecer40

La presente es para solicitarles ayuda en una consulta, por favor necesito saber cuales son las ventajas y desventajas de la electricidad estática.

gracias


----------



## Dr Caos

Ventajas...

Los capacitores funcionan gracias a la electricidad estática. Sin capacitores la vida sería terrible.


La desventaja es que puede crear chispas (de alto voltaje y poca intensidad) que pueden destruir componentes al tocarlos.

¿Alguna vez pusiste tu pequeña manita en un generador van der graff?


----------



## Javi mc

La electricidad estática permite realizar en la industria, por lo menos dos tareas interesantes. La pintura Electroestática y el Flocado. En esta clase de pintura se evita la pérdida de pintura cuando se pinta por pulverización (con pistola de aire comprimido). La pistola se carga electroestáticamente de una polaridad y el objeto a pintar de la otra. Así la pintura pulverizada está también cargada y como le atrae el objeto a pintar, se va hacia allí y no se pierde pintura. 

El flocado es una técnica por la cual un papel o una tela se puede recubrir de pelitos textiles que imitan el terciopelo. 

Al papel o tela se le aplica cola, se le carga electroestáticamente y se le echan las fibras cortadas. Como las fibras se repelen entre si, se quedan rectas y el acabado es muy bueno.

Saludos.


----------

